# Suche "cooles" Krümelmonster..



## Suchfunktion (24. Juli 2007)

Hoi!

ich bin auf der Suche anch verschiedenen Krümelmonster-Modifikationen.
(z.B. mit Sonnebrille, oder als DJ, oder was auch immer..)

*Es muss "cool" wirken.*

Any idea wo ich sowas finden koennte?
(Google Bildersuche ist da nicht wirklich hilfreich und ich denke in den "normalen" Stock-Foto-Archiven habe ich auch wenig erfolg...)

Also, ich bin fuer eure Hilfe dankbar 


P.S.:
Ob nun Handzeichnung, Computergrafik oder Foto ist egal.
Hauptsache es sieht gut aus ;-)
(Ich benoetige es fuer nicht-kommerzielle Zwecke..)


----------

